# Welche Größe beim Element für 1,84 m K-Größe?



## singletrailer67 (10. Dezember 2006)




----------



## All-Mountain (10. Dezember 2006)

Wurde wohl schon 1000fach im Forum besprochen...

Da dürfte wohl ein 19er passen. Aber vorher unbedingt mal probefahren, falls Schritt- und/oder Griffweite stark von der "Norm" abweichen könnte es auch ein 18er oder 20,5er sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (10. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Wurde wohl schon 1000fach im Forum besprochen...
> 
> Da dürfte wohl ein 19er passen. Aber vorher unbedingt mal probefahren, falls Schritt- und/oder Griffweite stark von der "Norm" abweichen könnte es auch ein 18er oder 20,5er sein.



1. Danke schön!
2. Tschuldigung, aber ich bin in diesem Forum noch nicht so häufig gewesen.
Werde mich bemühen, keime unnötigen Feragen mehr zu stellen... 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## cantaloop_sisv (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin 1,86 m und habe 91 cm Schrttlänge und ich finde den 20" Rahmen perfekt. Ich fahre aber hauptsächlich lockere Touren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe bei 1,85 mit 89 cm Schrittlänge beim Element auch einen 20,5er genommen. Bezüglich Oberrohr ist es mir aber fast zu groß. Fahre deshalb einen 9er Vorbau, damit passt es wieder.

Mein Slayer ist wiederum ein 19er, hat aber etwas andere Geometriemaße. Das passt auch gut, vor allem weil ich es eher im technischen Gelände einsetze. Kleiner dürfte es aber keinesfalls sein.

Darum: am besten probefahren.


----------



## Der Toni (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde dir auch eher zu einem 19"er raten. Aber wie die Jungs schon sagten - ausprobieren !


----------



## singletrailer67 (13. Dezember 2006)

Danke schön!


----------

